# New build keeps freezing



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, so my friend just built me a new computer. I'm not entirely sure on all the specs, but I could find out. What I am sure of however is that the video card is a NVIDIA Geforce FX 5200 128 MB. The freezing usually only occurs when listening to music and especially when streaming absolutely anything (particularly videos). I just updated the driver for my video card, and after a reboot the screen flashes black. When it freezes, I cannot move the mouse or do anything. I don't think my power supply is the problem, though I may be wrong. My temperature display says that my HD is usually around 90-95 degrees F. If you have absolutely any suggestions, please feel free. If you need any of the specs, let me know.

Also, please go easy on me as this is my first thread.


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, when I check device manager, I get two !s. One for the RAID controller, and the other is the ITE Virtual COM Port (COM3).


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Download and run one of these (either will do) two free programs and report back with temperatures for at-rest and under-stress, and also list the voltages:

SensorviewPro

Speedfan 

Yes, the power supply is very important, so tell us the brand name and the watts. If you could, list the amps per the +12 rail that is listed on the side of the power supply.

On the marks in the device driver area, right click on those and select update driver and see if that helps. (if not using raid, you may need to turn that off in the Bios setup menu.)


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

The power supply is the one that came with my case, a 450 watt PowerUp standard power supply. I have no idea what you're talking about with the amps, but you can find some of the specs for the power supply here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2475867

I downloaded SpeedFan, but I'm not entirely sure how to work it. In my task bar it goes from 38-39 degrees celsius. The readings part says my local is 39 degrees C, my remote is 54 degrees C, my HD0 is 38 degrees C, and Temp1 is 44 degrees C. The only fan is shows with an RPM is Fan 2, which is at around 5600 RPM. If you need anything else, please let me know.

I have no idea what the RAID thing even does, but I do know how to get to the BIOS setup menu. If you could expand on that, please do. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

I downloaded Sensorview Pro and it is like five million times easier.
Temperatures:
CPU: Min: 54C, max 59C, avg 58C
SYS: Min: 38C, max 39C, avg 39C
AUX: Min: 44C, max 46C, avg 45C
HD0: Min: 38C, max 38C, avg 38C

CPU fan: 0 RPM
SYS fan: 0 RPM
AUX fan: 5625 RPM

Voltages:
VCoreA: 1.65V
VCoreB: 3.38V
+3.3V: 2.96V
+5V: 5.13V
+12V: 10V
+5VSB: 2.55V
+VBAT: 0V


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but a GOOD power supply of even that size will cost you in the range of $50 to $90. Any power supply that costs $19.95 is not worth bringing home and that might be the cause of your difficulty. Please list your cpu and motherboard so we know what we are looking at.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I see that you just posted the SensorViewPro ratings (while I was posting). Your power supply +12 volt rail is only running or putting out 10. Anthing less than 11.4 simply is too low to do the job for you. I suggest that you should send that one back and see if you can get a quality power supply, because that is too low to run your rig properly. 

See if you can borrow a decent power supply and try this rig that way while you are sending that one back.

Extra note: I see you also have some heat issues, but that could be caused by the weak power supply not putting out enough juice to power the rig properly. Running a power supply with that output can very well damage components, so don't try to run it that way until you get something better in the way of a power supply.


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

My processor is a AMD Athlon XP 1800+ and my motherboard (which has been discontinued I believe) is a Soyo KT400 Dragon Ultra. I don't understand why the power supply could be the problem, my computer isn't over heating, it's just freezing.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It freezes because the components aren't getting enough power


Jenergizer said:


> +12V: *10V*


to run the rig properly. In addition the temp you have listed for the CPU:


Jenergizer said:


> CPU: *Min: 54C*


 is way too high for an idle temp. The idle temp for that processor should be in the low 40's C.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

your power supply is only putting out 10V on the 12V line as Tumbleweed has mentioned this is way to low.
It's like taking 2 of your 6 spark plugs out of your engine, your car will stall and run poorly

Tumbleweed has given you some good advice :wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you are uncomfortable with what I have told you, feel free to wait until another tech takes a look and gives another opinion on your situation.

Edit: Blackduck30 types too fast for me...he beat me to it. Thanks for stopping by for another opinion.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

No problem,

That is the lowest i have seen a 12V line in a long time, actually I don't think I have seen one perform that badly 

And yes as you also mentioned the temps can come down a good 10C


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for your help; I didn't mean to offend you, I just didn't understand.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

No offense taken by either myself or Blackduck30. We do report for you, but you have to make the decision. 

I always welcome another opinion (especially the quality that Blackduck30 gives) because any of us can miss something. There are so many things that can go wrong, so we need all the information that we can get. 

Hope you get it fixed and we hope you report to us when you try a better power supply. Have a great evening.


----------



## Jenergizer (Dec 2, 2007)

If you guys don't mind, could you suggest a decent power supply for the specs I mentioned earlier? My budget is definitely lower than $100


Also, thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First, tell us if you plan on upgrading in the near future, such as a bigger and more power hungry video card? If so, which one might you consider? That will be quite an issue in the decision on which is best for you. If you don't plan on upgrading, then we can look for something in that area of need.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, I have been searching for a good deal for you and here is a great deal on an excellent PSU if you don't plan on adding a bunch of new things like a powerful video card. This would be powerful enough to add some things and maybe even a stronger video card as long as they don't have a big resource draw. 

This power supply is the Antec NeoHE (high efficiency) that normally sells for $89.00 and on sale for $82.99 with a $30.00 Mail in Rebate for a total of *$52.99 *for the supply after the MIR. That is a real steal and I have never seen that particular supply that reasonably priced. 

Antec Neo HE 500

Let us know if we can help further.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Still searching for you and found another great deal on an Antec Trio 550 for $82.25 plus shipping.


----------



## zakky777 (May 25, 2010)

Hi all... I realize this thread is older, but reading this post has helped and worried me. I have a build I did (first timer), and am having all problems from BSOD to the freezing this thread is about. I am sure that my problems with the build are related to settings rather than hardware issues, since I haven't any idea what settings are appropriate. I have messed with everything over and over, including memory settings (BIOS) and running the memtests...Obviously I troll boards looking for the magic answer, and get a lot of conflicting information.

Anyway- I followed the advice given here in this post, and used Sensorview to monitor my system. The temps are all fine, and always seem to be. Under voltages, the VcoreA is 1.39, +3.3 is 3.39, BUT THE +12 V IS ONLY RUNNING BETWEEN 3.31-4.0!!

Am I crazy or reading this wrong? Was it not said in the beginning here that anything under 11.4 was bad? I am sure I am misreading this, but I am now close to convinced that my system is messed up cuz of the PSU. Other people have advised me this PSU might be a problem for the system, but all reviews and info on this PSU lead me to believe there shouldnt be any problem.

Here is my build, and thanks for ANY help:



Power Supply: Rosewill Green Series RG630-S12 630W Continuous @40°C,80 PLUS Certified, Single 12V Rail, Active PFC "Compatible with Core i7,i5" Power Supply 80 Plus Single 12V Power Supply 

Motherboard: ASRock M3A770DE AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard, AMD 770, AOD ACC support, 4x DDR3 1600, EuP Ready 

Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 

Video Card: MSI R5850-PM2D1G OC Radeon HD 

Memory: A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 

Primary Hard Drive: 150GB SATA *10,000 Rpm* 16MB Cache Drive

Secondary Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Green WD6400AADS 640GB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 

Thanks again for any help!!!


----------

